# How to Build A Honey Extractor for $28



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is a link to my homemade extractor from earlier this year. Cost was about $78.00. A day to build. Works well. The cost for most will be a little lower as I included some expense from a first failed attempt. Actual cost should be around $50.00

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242211


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Good job folks,I found myself and bees in Tulsa Ok. and my old Root two frame extractor on storage in western Colorado, so I like you I went to work.33 gal. plastic trash can $13.00/ 2x2 pine board $2.00/ two oven racks from appliance repair shop $4.00/ two (new) toilet flange bolts and capped nuts $1.50 and a 4 ft. stick of nylon plank 1x3/4x4 scrounged from work (free)

cut the nylon plank to fit across the top of can, used left over in the bottom of can for the bottom bearing surface.cut the 2x2 for lenght between cross bar and lower bearing surface minus 1.5 inchs,nailed oven racks to 2x2 to make two wire baskets that hold med. frames, drilled and installed the bolts and capped nuts, one in each end of the 2x2 board. placed one end of 2x2 on the lower bearing surface (capped nut fitting into a dimple in the center of the nylon), the upper bolt was inserted through a hole centered in the top cross bar and then the capped nut threaded on. whole set up powered with my drill. worked like a champ. Jim


----------



## PaloAltoMark (May 26, 2010)

It's really amazing how well these quick solutions can work. I think it's because they are fundamentally very simple. My original plan was to build a 9 frame extractor using the plans I found on line (bike rims etc) but found that that my "quick solution" extractor was so effective that a 9 frame one would be overkill for my needs (I have two hives). Therefore, I'm going to build a 4 frame version.


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

How about some photos? A picture is worth a thousand words...more, if you're mechanically-challenged. I'd like to see the different versions you each have made.
Thanks.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Palo...love the simple design!

Btw...love the jar label! Where did you get it???????


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Mark, what were the issues that came up with the bush extractor?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

That's quick and dirty all right. You know, since such a simple improvised device apparently gets the job done, my question is - why isn't anyone making a high quality 1-2 frame drill powered extractor for $50 (or less)? Even if the container was available separately.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

And has anyone figured a way to make a clutch for hand-drill powered extractors so you don't kill your wrists and/or break a finger?


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

You want pics? HA give me bailin wire and duct tape and I can build a Caddy Heck I can barely turn on a camera...... will see if I can figure it out. As for a clutch I use a rariable speed drill with a socket to fit the drive bolt so my problem is keeping it all togeather. Jim


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder if one of them blue plastic industrial drums would work good??...Usually see them under a boat dock or at a river lot party with a keg on ice...hahaha


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

That's what the original "bush mechanic" model was made from I believe (or the metal equivalent).


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

That's cool. Way to think on the fly.:applause:


----------



## smith (Mar 7, 2009)

We used a blue barrel (it had raisin extract for a bakery), and made a two frame bracket out of aluminum channel we got at a Ag supply store. Use a shop drill to drive it. Not a piece of space age technology, but we did 8 hives with it this year. Takes about 45 minutes per hive. You can do this.


----------

